# Just Tied my First Fly



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

OK, so I guess it's official.
I went to Bass Pro and picked up one of those Lefty Kreh Saltwater Fly Kits for $60.

I figured, I normally spend that on peacock cousers anyway, might as well tie up my own.

So I tried tying up one by watching the DVD that came with the kit, but it didn't turn out too good. lol
I'm sure it'll catch peacock bass, but it's just very sloppy looking, and I'm pretty sure I put too much thread on it....lol

Also, the DVD doesn't really show any techniques with the thread.
Like, ending the thread, and what not.
He pretty much just talks as he ties the fly really quickly.

I guess I will have to search on YouTube for more in depth on technique.

But anyway, here it is. 
I hope I improve drastically...lol










I always heard to save the first fly, that way eventually one can see how much they have progressed.
So I guess I will try tying up a couple more and put some to work. 


I will like to eventually tie flies for reds, bones, and snook. lol


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

It is a great start, and I know the Peas on E lake would devour that. 

Welcome to an obsession... I wish I had a picture of my old tying desk, most of my stuff is boxed up right now... lol, if one where to sort everything one of my possessions, the majority(by piece count) would be fly tying materials, hands down. ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just tried out the "Crazy Charlie - Gotcha"










I'm not sure if I put enough material.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Sparsely tied flys are the way to go a lot of the time!!! Yes you could improve your proportions, that will come with practice. I believe Bass Pro has tying sessions either Tues or Thurs nights. You could also get together with an experienced tyer and take a lesson or two. Most of us would do it for free or a beer or two whichever is cheaper...LOL


----------



## flyfisheraa573 (Jun 26, 2008)

str...not bad at all man for a first tie....mine was a trout fly...tied it and let go of the string, and it blew up...so at least yours is staying together...haha

A few little tips that helped me along the way...

-find someone that you get a long with that also ties, spend some time with them tying, and watch what they do...a live person is always better than a video...ask questions...go to a free class or clinic...go to your local shop, a lot of times if it is slow, the shop guy will turn a few hooks for you...

-after you get a few under your belt...then pick a pattern...go to the store and buy two flies of that pattern, and the material to tie it with. take all that home...one of the flies place somewhere you can see it from your vise (I used a wine bottle cork, directly in front of my vise)...the other, you can study it, dissect it, or whatever, to see how it went together...then sit down and tie.

-once you have that pattern down pat...find another and repeat...and keep on...pretty soon, your material horde will start to multiply...haha...trust me, ask my wife  But more importantly, your skill will improve.

-last but not least....don't be afraid to ask questions

**for me, I've always felt it was better to simulate certain patterns, but not tie them true to form. I choose simplicity (of pattern), ease (of tying), and speed over perfection. My flies typically look and work well, but I cut out some unnecessary steps, and substitute materials. I enjoy tying, but if I am spending 10 or 15 minutes per fly, then it is cheaper to buy them sometimes.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Hehe...I knew you'd start tying someday. ;D Good first tries, man! 

And let me tell you, once you get a few of the simple techniques down, it gets much easier.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

All i have to say is, if ya start thinking of new patterns to tie in your head all the time, YOUR NOT CRAZY! LOL..good first ties bro..When ever ya want send me a pm and we'll hook up at my house and i'll get you going. Like mentioned above, once you get the basics, the rest is up to your imagination.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> All i have to say is, if ya start thinking of new patterns to tie in your head all the time, YOUR NOT CRAZY! LOL..good first ties bro..When ever ya want send me a pm and we'll hook up at my house and i'll get you going. Like mentioned above, once you get the basics, the rest is up to your imagination.


Let me know man! 
That'll be great!
Whenever you're not busy, just shoot me a text or give me a call.
Then afterward we can go out and try out the flies on some bones and reds.  lol

305-804-1331


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey that's the same number that's on the bathroom wall at Haulover...LMAO Maybe we should organize a Microskiff.com Fly Tying night at a public venue and share our "secret" patterns.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I tied some more last night. 
The problem I'm having is holding the fur tightly onto the hook so that I can thread it on.
And also, I've tried the to loose loops then pull straight down to tighten it down and not allow it to spin, but it still spins. 


I tied a random pattern that I came up with while tying last night. lol

Have no idea what it is, but it looks like it'll definitely work. lol


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Uh oh, another monster is born! All you chickens and furry creatures better head for the hills...LMAO You need to do some finger calisthenics and build up those little itty bitty muscles to hold that fur in place...hard to type while laffing! I squeeze that fur tight and hold it until after I've tightened the thread down, then work the thread toward the hook eye to taper the head. Cutting the fur on an angle helps to make nice even heads. Check out Tim Borski's DVD's. His visual and explanation makes it easier to understand than just reading instructions. The Chernobyl Crab uses both the spinning technique and non spinning. The Slider's use both as well if you are making a collar as well as a fur (dear hair) body. I know clear as mud!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

This is the random fly I tied.
I had no guide of what to tie. lol

I just put the eyes on the tip of the hook because it was a smaller mustad hook.
And I put some of the fur on top, some on the bottom. lol


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> Maybe we should organize a Microskiff.com Fly Tying night at a public venue and share our "secret" patterns.


lets do it


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Went to put my flies to the test.

I caught 8 peacock bass over 2lbs, 2 big mayan cichlids, and one Midas Cichlid. 
I also lost a couple peas, one that was easily 5 lbs that ran off and I worked it back in and once I almost got it to shore it jumped out and cleared the water about 1.5' and spit the hook. 

The fly is still intact too.
I thought it would have fallen apart after one fish...lol


----------



## hilrod (Jul 23, 2008)

Glad you finally got started. Give me a call so you can come over and tie with me and Ill show you some basics.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Glad you finally got started. Give me a call so you can come over and tie with me and Ill show you some basics.


Cool, will do!
I'll hit you up tomorrow see when you're available.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Tied a bunch more.
I should be good on peacock flies for a while now...lol










I have since tied a few more, I really need to learn a new pattern. lol
I have wasted most of my supply on this..lol


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> All i have to say is, if ya start thinking of new patterns to tie in your head all the time, YOUR NOT CRAZY! LOL..good first ties bro..When ever ya want send me a pm and we'll hook up at my house and i'll get you going. Like mentioned above, once you get the basics, the rest is up to your imagination.


I learned how to tie kwans from Alex. This is addicting and before you know it you'll be at jo ann fabrics and Michaels asking for all sorts of odd ball stuff.
Lets do a fly tying night!


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Second one from the top looks good. All of us put too much thread on the head in the beginning. When you cut the fur, hair or whatever do not cut it straight, cut it on a 45 degree angle so it tapers the material making it thinner as you get closer to the eye of the hook. this will give you small neat heads instead of those bulky thready heads. With a little practice you'll be tying beauties! If a Tie In is planned near Dania Bass Pro I'd attend. Maybe Capt Mark will let us set one up in the fly shop if we ask nicely.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Was remembering how veristile this fly is for lil' Poons, Snook and of course the LM & Peas.. Simple pattern, grab a long-ish shank and whip it good.

http://saltwaterflytying.blogspot.com/2008/03/wrightsville-beach-fishing-fly-tying.html


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Went to put my flies to the test.
> 
> I caught 8 peacock bass over 2lbs, 2 big mayan cichlids, and one Midas Cichlid.
> I also lost a couple peas, one that was easily 5 lbs that ran off and I worked it back in and once I almost got it to shore it jumped out and cleared the water about 1.5' and spit the hook.
> ...


Thats the difference between tying your own and buying something made in a sweat shop. The only thing that doesn't last more than a couple of fish is feathers.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Besides the ones I use, I always have to make a spare of each because I usually like them so much that if I lost them :-[ I wanna make sure I can make another  ;D

Also tends to be the first in a set, due to a little sentimental value...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I gave a friend one of my flies and has out fished me using it.
I was using the same fly, but with craft fur instead of buck tail like the one I gave him.

The miniature tarpon seemed to like it, and he also caught several nice sized bass on it.

I caught a tilapia and a ton of tiny 1/4oz bass. lol


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Thats probably the smallest Tarpon I have ever seen! [smiley=y-10.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool Eric. Good job. The best advice I could give you is to check out Tim Borski's video series. In the two disks you will learn 8 or 10 of his flies, but the best part is he teaches you techniques step by step, and explains them to you. He goes very slow. I learned a ton from him. You are also going to want a rotary vise very soon............trust me. LOL


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

You had to go and mention a rotary didn't you. Now we all have to chime in and recommend what he should get. I'll just suggest ignoring vise advise and advise him to stick to Dyna King Barracuda or Renzetti traveler. I have two vises a DK Professional and the Traveler. I use them both all the time...m


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I definitely need a new vice, I just can't spend too much on one. 

On another note, I just got back from
wading a flat with my same friend. We waded the whole incomming tide all morning. 
The tide was high when we started making our way back to the truck. 
My friend wanted to call it quits and just cut across to the truck, but I remembered the last time I was there, during high tide, all the bait was swimming just up the beach right off the shore.

So we make our way back and off the bat spot a 30+" snook. Then we look to the left and see a school of about 6-8 tarpon close to 100lbs. 
Shortly after, we went back to the same
spot we saw the snook and poons, to find a 10lb red slow cruising. 
The red also wasn't interested in what we were throwing. 
So I keep casting toward where the red went, and a bonefish came chasing my fly up to my feet, then spooked off. 

We start walking toward the truck and Chris hooked and lost a snook.
Walked a little bit more and came across a small school of bones feeding.
He casted just passed them, and stripped it toward them and they all rushed it. 
He hooked up and caught his first bone ever, and it was on fly. 
His first day out trying to get one on fly and got one.

It was also on one of my flies.
One of the pink crazy charlie flies I tied. 
It was actually like the third fly I ever tied. Lol


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

Way to go Kid!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Kickass!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Went wading for bones again this afternoon after the storm that passed through.

Chris landed another bone on fly rather quickly.
A while later, I spot some bones, make the cast, strip strip, hook up.
The fish takes off and is taking line and out of no where SNAP!
I was standing on my fly line.   :'(

There went my first bone on fly, second ever hooking into.

I hope to catch one on fly soon!

It also took an experiment fly. 
It was a fly I tied to be a shrimp pattern.
I'm gonna tie it for the swap slightly larger for reds.
But it looked really nice so I tried it out smaller and in replaced the olive with pink.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> The fish takes off and is taking line and out of no where SNAP!


Happened to my dad, too. First time we ever went for bones, and he hooked up on his second cast. Unfortunatly, he didn't let go of the line quick enough........


----------

